# Japanmatten



## Fernando09Torres (20. März 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen wie habt ihr eure Filter bestück oder besser gesagt mit wie viel abstand zwischen den Japanmatten?
Und welches Filtermedium ist noch der Vorfiltrierung am besten Japan höllandische Japanmatten oder gar Schaumstoff?:?


----------



## ThomasK. (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

Japan Matten dienen ja nicht zur Vorfilterung sondern als Ansiedelungsfläche für Bakterien. Die Vorfilterung sollte möglichst schon im Vorabscheider abgeschlossen sein, damit die Matten nicht verdrecken.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

^^ Joa das weiß ich ja schon *freu* ich wollte mir ja eine regentonnenreihenfilterbauen mit vorgeschalteten spaltsieb und dann die 1 tonne mit bürsten ausstatten und die 2 mit japanmatte nur die frage ist ich will die matten senkrecht einbauen und wie viel platzt habt ihr zwischen den japanmatte damit da auch noch wasser durchstömen kann?


----------



## ThomasK. (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

Na da würde ich sagen, probieren geht über studieren. Die meisten nehmen glaube ich zwischen den Matten ein paar schmale Streifen der selbigen als Abstandshalter, wie auf einigen Bildern zu sehen ist.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

also ca 2-5cm um auf 1m japanmatte 3 abstandshalter?


----------



## ThomasK. (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

Musste gucken wies hält, aber nich über die gesamte tiefe, sonst sind sie ja trotzdem dicht.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

also nur oben abstandhalten einbauen weil sonst es zuteuer wird?


----------



## ThomasK. (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

Ja, oder versetzt.


----------



## Annett (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

Hallo,

schau mal hier! 
Ist auch ein schönes Bildchen von Dodi dabei.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (20. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*


----------



## Michael K (21. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*



			
				Fernando09Torres schrieb:
			
		

> mit vorgeschalteten spaltsieb und dann die 1 tonne mit bürsten ausstatten



Hallo, wo zu dann noch eine Tonne mit Bürsten ?


----------



## Fernando09Torres (21. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

um die bewebstoff noch abzusondern und damit die 2kammer mit japanmatten nicht immer "dicht" ist


----------



## Michael K (21. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

Was sollen die Bürsten nach dem Spaltsieb noch
auffangen ?    Die Bürsten die die Schwebestoffe aufhält müssen erst noch erfunden werden.


----------



## Fernando09Torres (21. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

ja aber sosnt sinnd doch die japanmatten oder schaumstoffmatten voll mit dem zeug und dann muss ich immer reinigen und deshalb dachte ich an filterbürsten


----------



## Michael K (21. März 2007)

*AW: Japanmatten*

Was durch ein Spaltsieb geht, das halten die Filterbürsten auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Haggard (5. März 2020)

Beim Googlen findet man immer alte Threads, die ich wieder rauskramen kann 

Zum Thema Japanmatte und Abstandshalter :

Kurz und knapp ja oder nein ? 

In einem anderen Forum wurde von Abstandshaltern abgeraten , da sich ja das Wasser bekanntlich den einfachsten Weg sucht und somit eher durch die freien Flächen fließt und die Matten nicht durchströmt.

Was ich vorhabe :
 1. TF
2. UVC Reaktor
3. LH > Bio
4. bewegtes __ HEL-X
5. Japanmatte

  

Die "Zeichnung" dient zum besseren Verständnis und soll Hauptsächlich den Wasserfluss zeigen.


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2020)

Das Wasser direkt durch die Matten zu ziehen kostet so viel Energie und die Fläche auf der Matt ist verdammt groß das brauchst du denk ich nicht versuchen. 
Dann lieber aus einer Matte dünne Streifen gemacht als Abstandshalter und gut ist.


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2020)

Da Du die Matten von unten nach oben durchströmen möchtest, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man mit etwas Luftbeigabe unterhalb der Matten für mehr Wasserverwirbelung sorgen könnte.
Japanmatten würde ich auch nicht dicht an dicht vollflächig zusammenpacken, sondern hier tatsächlich die Abstandshalter in Form besagter Mattenstreifen einsetzen. Worüber man nachdenken könnte, um etwas zu experimentieren, wäre die Abstandshalter nicht hochkant in Strömungsrrichtung zu stellen, sondern vielleicht quer zur Strömung einsetzen. So muss das Wasser zumindest jedes Mal durch die "Abstandshalter" hindurch und wird in gewisser "ausgebremst", so dass es sich wieder nach links & rechts verteilen muss. Ob das was bringt, kann ich so natürlich auch nicht sagen, aber man kann ja auch mal etwas probieren.  Jedes Probieren und die die daraus resultierende Erfahrung bringt uns ein Stück weiter...


----------



## Haggard (6. März 2020)

Ja, eine zusätzliche Belüftung der Japanmattenkammer ist angedacht, nicht wahr @Zacky ?  Nene, Testen kostet nur unnütz Kohle und ich habe in der letzten Saison genug Lehrgeld bezahlt, Dinge gekauft, die nichts brachten etc. Nun soll es, zumindest den Umständen nach, so gut es geht, gemacht werden.

So , mir kam gestern nach der Spätschicht, natürlich kurz vorm Einschlafen, der Gedanken , WIE ich die Japanmatten in die Kammer quetsche. Die Kammer ist ca. 132,5 cm breit und die Länge kann noch variieren. Die Matten haben immer eine Höhe von 100cm

Entweder ich setze 8 große Matten ( 132,5cm) + 7 x Abstandshalter ein = 57cm ( 52,5cm) / Matten werden je nach Händler mit 3,8cm oder 3,5cm Breite angegeben, obwohl es der selbe Kram ist, nicht sehr hilfreich.

ODER :

Ich setze ca. 20 Matten mit 19 Abstandshalter, auf die gesamte Breite,  ein ( 50cm lang )

Was macht mehr Sinn ?

Siehe meine Super Zeichnung 

 

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich


----------



## samorai (7. März 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Was macht mehr Sinn ?



Die Japanmatten nicht zu kaufen.
Denn der Geodetische Druck wird sehr hoch werden.
Ich bin der Meinung der LH sitzt an der falschen Stelle und wird das __ Hel-x zum überlaufen bringen.
Aber auch wenn der LH hinter den Matten sitzt hat er es verdammt schwer, eine Pumpe haette genau so zu kämpfen. 



Voriges Jahr hatte ich auch die blöde Idee mit den Japanmatten.

Fazit war : Die Matten waren wie eine Wand im Filter.
Sogar wenn ich eine Matte hoch stellte und die darauf folgende tief, damit dawn up Flow entstehen konnte.
Auch nicht mit doppelten Abstandshalter dazwischen.

Letztendlich war es wieder nur Lehrgeld.
Jetzt sind hübsche Bürsten eingezogen und alles funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Teich4You (7. März 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Matten waren wie eine Wand im Filter.
> Sogar wenn ich eine Matte hoch stellte und die darauf folgende tief, damit dawn up Flow entstehen konnte.
> Auch nicht mit doppelten Abstandshalter dazwischen.
> 
> ...


Liest sich eher so als hättest du die Matten als Vorfilter missbraucht und nun gegen Bürsten getauscht. 

Ich habe meine Japanmatten knirsch nebeneinander nur durch Krallmatten getrennt. Natürlich einen extra Vorfilter damit die Matten sich nicht zusetzen. Und dann kann das Wasser auch fließen.


----------



## Haggard (7. März 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Japanmatten nicht zu kaufen.
> Denn der Geodetische Druck wird sehr hoch werden.
> Ich bin der Meinung der LH sitzt an der falschen Stelle und wird das __ Hel-x zum überlaufen bringen.



Nun, es wäre kein Problem , die Kammer kann locker noch 15cm aufgestaut werden. Ich habe da ja experimentiert mit meinen 3x DN160 Einläufen. Wenn ich z.B. 2 per Schieber schließe, staut sich da vielleicht 5cm mehr an.
Ich habe ja aktuell Matten hinter dem Hel-X, nur nicht wirklich produktiv und auch nur 2 Stück.


----------



## samorai (7. März 2020)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Liest sich eher so als hättest du die Matten als Vorfilter missbraucht und nun gegen Bürsten getauscht



Davor sitzt ein TF, __ Hel-x und Bürsten. 
Die Matten kamen als letztes.

He Haggard, ich will es dir natürlich nicht ausreden aber ich bin skeptisch. 
Genau wie bei dir sollte das Wasser einfach nur durch laufen, hat mir aber den Mittelfinger gezeigt. 
Hoffentlich kann der zusätzliche Stau Raum das besser bewirken.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. März 2020)

Servus,

schaue mal hier bei mir - Beitrag #122
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/alfiis-koiteich-bau-doku.49002/page-13

Jage hier ohne Probleme 35 Kubik durch ..


----------



## Haggard (8. März 2020)

Danke @Alfii147 , das hat mir sehr geholfen.

Stellt sich jetzt immer noch die Frage, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob man die Matten längs ( ein paar große) oder quer ( viele kleine) aufstellt, wenn diese von unten aus durchström werden sollen. Von der Besiedlungsfläche her macht es kaum einen Unterschied aus. Vom Handling her , wären die kleine Stücke besser geeignet.

Oh, noch etwas vergessen. Da es sich bei mir um eine rechteckige Kammer handelt, Belüfterstange auf der gesamten Breite oder reicht ein Belüftungsring in der Mitte ?


----------



## Alfii147 (8. März 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Danke @Alfii147 , das hat mir sehr geholfen.



Gerne!



Haggard schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt immer noch die Frage, ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob man die Matten längs ( ein paar große) oder quer ( viele kleine) aufstellt, wenn diese von unten aus durchström werden sollen.



Da kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen, was gemeint ist .. 



Haggard schrieb:


> Oh, noch etwas vergessen. Da es sich bei mir um eine rechteckige Kammer handelt, Belüfterstange auf der gesamten Breite oder reicht ein Belüftungsring in der Mitte ?



Meine Japanmatten werden bzw. müssen von oben nach unten durchströmt werden.
Unten liegt ein großer Belüfterring, dieser wird aber nur zugeschalten, um die Bio mal durchzupusten und Schmutz zu lösen .. - Reinigunbgseffekt..


----------



## Haggard (8. März 2020)

Auf der 2. Seite habe ich dazu eine Zeichnung gemalt  Aber ich denke , ich werde die Variante mit den kleinen Matten machen, ist günstiger und einfacher zu händeln.


----------

